# is this a good deal on a 07 altima?



## mnm0316 (Jun 14, 2006)

So my 06 altima 2.5s got recalled for the engine...i did not want that looming over my head so I decided to trade it for an 07 altima 2.5s with fog lamps...
did i get a good deal or get jipped?

I owed $17,000 on the loan(which they payed off) + an extra 1500 for equipment i put in(navi,ipod,bluetooth)

I put $1000 down on the new altima

with taxes, fees, and everything it comes up to $390 for 72 months..
good deal or take it back?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

you could had gotten away with no money down... other than that i think its pretty fair.


----------



## importroller (Jan 22, 2005)

is this a lease or finance to buy?


----------



## mnm0316 (Jun 14, 2006)

finance to buy


----------



## importroller (Jan 22, 2005)

then you got a good deal


----------



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

ya not too bad. and the 07 are alot better looking


----------



## importroller (Jan 22, 2005)

actually, how much are you financing totally?


----------



## 40ozGuzzler (Mar 14, 2007)

I think you had a great deal. My monthly payment came out to $330/month on 6.2% interest over 72 months. I had to borrow $20,400; put $1500 down and was upside down on the trade-in by $1000.


----------

